# Cost of living in Toledo



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
My name is priya. I am a married woman. I am going to finish my Phd in france. Lastweek i got a job offer from a private company in Toledo. I am in computer science domain. The job offer is for R&D (computer science). The company is ready to offer the gross salary of 35000euros per annum and in net it amounts to 2200 euros per month. They also mentioned that the cost of living in toledo is cheap when compared to other cities like madrid,barcelona etc., Since i dont know about spain i told them that i ll confirm the offer after two days. 
1 Can anyone explain me about the cost of living in toledo. 
2 Renting charges for a couple.
3 taxing system.
4 Can you tell me whether this amount of salary is sufficient if not how much i need to demand with the employer.
5 What will be the amount we can save with this salary.

Expecting some replies
Thanks in advance

PriyaManoj


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Toledo may not be a city such as Madrid but it is pretty dependant on tourism (its a beautiful city with the focus on the cathedral, and historic aspects). From my visits there the cost of living in the actual city was on a par with anywhere but obviously less than Madrid or Barcelona as they are huge.

2200 a month should be enough for most people to live but depends on your house I guess. Google long lets toledo or casa alquiler toledo and see what comes up. There are many property websites in Spain.

How much you need to live in a month and how much you could save really depends on you. I worked out my personal finances recently and i found that i CAN live on about 1000 a month but in reality I choose not to and spend a lot more simply because of the life I choose to live. You say you are married... do you have kids? Will you be needing a car? All these things obviously affect whether your 2200 a month will cover you!

Have you been to Toledo? Its incredible and beautiful but not somewhere I would choose to live myself. Driving in the centre is a nightmare! I think you should consider an exploration trip before you commit to anything. Maybe live outside the centre and commute?

When you ask about the tax system what do you need to know exactly?


----------



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

First of all thanks for your reply. Taxing system in the sense what percentage of tax do they deduct from my salary(35000 euros per annum)?. In france after Phd i ll get around 2400 euros. Can you tell me the salary amount in par with 2400 euros in france so that i can demand to have a little luxurious life in toledo.


Thanks,
PriyaManoj


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

priyamanoj said:


> First of all thanks for your reply. Taxing system in the sense what percentage of tax do they deduct from my salary(35000 euros per annum)?. In france after Phd i ll get around 2400 euros. Can you tell me the salary amount in par with 2400 euros in france so that i can demand to have a little luxurious life in toledo.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> PriyaManoj


Im not an employment expert but gut says your about right on the 2200-2400 a month mark assuming a 20% deduction but others on here may know more exact. There are many things to think about in Spain. For example its tradition to get a gift from your employer at Christmas and in the Summer. This usually comprises of 1 months salary extra in July and one in December (an old franco rule to give everyone the right to enjoy christmas and enjoy their summer holidays). More and more businesses now include this within the normal salary and the contract of employment specifically says that it INCLUDES this. However many true spanish companies still pay it but some pay this by totalling the 2 months (or whatever they choose to offer - 2 months is tradition, but they could just say 50 euros) and splitting it over 12 meaning your monthly salary is more than you think it will be. Check the contract on offer though and see what you will get.

You may also get traveling costs etc which all add up the monthly income. I hope someone answers your tax question more specifically but if you have a firm job offer then ask to see the contract and take a look at it to see what you will get exactly!


----------



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much. Finally can you tell me what will be the minimum and a maximum salary being offered in spain for PhD qualification. Since i have not been to Spain i dont know about it. We are newly married couple expecting to have child by next year once we get settled in some country.


Thanks,
PriyaManoj


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

How long is a piece of string? I don't think there are rules any more. Some people with PHD are flipping burgers in macdonalds for the bare minimum, others get lucky. Right now I think it depends on who you work for, what they can afford, and how much demand there is for the job (and how desperate they are to fill the job).

I wish you all the very best of luck with it.


----------



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. It gives me some idea.

Cheers,
PriyaManoj


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

priyamanoj said:


> Thanks for your reply. It gives me some idea.
> 
> Cheers,
> PriyaManoj


Thinking about what you said earlier... unless your degree and experience are unbeaten by others I wouldn't be "demanding" anything from employers. A little negotiation maybe if they are keen to offer the position to you but try to have the "grateful for what you can get" attitude instead of thinking about luxuries. I only say this because with unemployment so high and demand for every position (well most) also high its an employers market!

I think if you can get a guaranteed 35000 job on arrival then go for it... check the contract so you know exactly what you can get but go for it and then on arrival you can always look for a better job if you feel your experience and qualifications deserve it and you feel that others are offering more. The question now is "can i afford to move to spain and live in the salary on offer?".

Also, check about time of your contract... indefinite, short term, etc. If you loose your job after only a few months there will be no social security money for you. Spain is contributions based and that means minimum contributing time before you can claim. So consider this also in your decision.


----------



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you tell me about the public transportation system. Is the public transportation system is good or do we need a car?. Because in france, we have good transportation system so we prefer public transport compared to car.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The cost of living in Toledo is cheaper than Madrid. I would have thought that that salary would be adequate, but I don't live in Toleo so couldn't really tell you. The salary may be paid in 12 or 14 payments meaning that some months you'd get 2 payments, but as far as I understand it's the salary that you signed your contract for divided in 2 different ways... You need to ask if it's 12 or 14 payments.
2 more things you can do:
Look at this thread
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results
which can give you an idea of supermarket prices (post 160) or electric (around post 345) bearing in mind the date of the post, the economic situation in Spain ie property prices are still falling, and the area.
Also try Googling Alquiler Toledo (Rent Toledo) and find out prices. Same for transport (Transporte Toledo/ autobuses Toledo/ Renfe Toledo (tren) )


----------



## priyamanoj (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Mr.Pesky Wesky. Here what i mean about transportation was frequency of public transport in toledo. Bcos in Paris where we are staying now has more frequency of bus and trains. so there is no need for us to think about getting a car. But for example in US in some cities there will not be good transportation system so most of them depend up on the car for travelling. So this is what i need to know whether the frequency of public transport is good r not. Or do i need to depend on car for travelling.

Expecting your reply,

Cheers,
PriyaManoj


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I spent a few days in Toledo last year and the bus service network was excellent. It is also on the rail network with a fast train to Madrid.

Toledo is in two parts. There is the splendid historic old town, but also a large industrial town the other side of the river Tagus. 

Your salary offer is well above the average wage for Spain (less than 25,000 euros) so I'm sure you'll be fine. Go for it!


----------

